
Git-recent: Quickly check out your favorite branches - cool-RR
https://github.com/cool-RR/git-recent/
======
cool-RR
OP here. This is my new open-source project. I made it to scratch an itch I've
had for years. I'll be happy to get any feedback.

Shameless plug: I've quit my job recently and I'm looking for my next home! If
you're hiring and you're looking for a gray-bearded Pythonista, shoot me an
email and I'll send you my CV: ram@rachum.com

I'm thinking mostly of Berlin or Munich, but anywhere in the EU could work.

------
ia42
I see myself using this...

